
YouTube Channel Streams AI-Generated Death Metal 24/7 - kowdermeister
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/xwnzm7/this-youtube-channel-streams-ai-generated-black-metal-247
======
wiz21c
It sounds like sh*t. It's not that the original music is bad. But the AI just
doesn't produces "soul". It's basically a super remix machine but it really
doesn't make it resonate for me. There's no composition at all.

Just listen to this, for example :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN0HYTRftew](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN0HYTRftew)
(Napalm Death)

It just sounds like, yeah, music. There's composition, lyrics, riffs, rythms,
etc.

(you may not like that stuff, neither do I, but I can recognize music when
there is; the AI just doesn't get it)

FTA :

>>> the general feel and instrumentals are convincing, especially to the
untrained ear

This. We're talking about death metal. That's not exactly your regular
1,000,000,000 views on youtube (it's actually millions :-)). So people who
listen to that kind of stuff had to search for it at least a little. And one
can say that it's not exactly easy listening neither. So you have to actually
listen to it and understand it. So talking about "untrained ears" is actually
reducing music to its gimmicks.

I find it despicable when people reduce music like that. Music is so
unbelievably deep when it's done by musicians.

AI is not (yet?) the new music overlord :-)

Humorous note : I think AI sees it like Jim :

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9rdQdz7WRA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9rdQdz7WRA)

